# Blw rgs #6



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right correct forum, but nothing else seems more appropriate. In any case, my BLW Work Goose #6 has a cracked universal joint in the drive train. Anyone know where I can get a replacement?

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnKK said:


> I don't know if this is the right correct forum, but nothing else seems more appropriate. In any case, my BLW Work Goose #6 has a cracked universal joint in the drive train. Anyone know where I can get a replacement?
> 
> John


John,

I have a Berlyn Work Goose #6. I bought it from Jonathan Bliese of EMW. Was part of HIS collection. One of the nice things he did on this was to reinforce the drive shaft with "fishing line and glue" to prevent what happened to you. Apparently it works! I'll get it out tonight and post some pictures in the morning for you.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine cracked, too. I glued it together with JB Weld, then drilled and pinned it through the motor shaft. When I initially dug around looking for replacements, I think I found one at Small Parts or Servo City. 

Later,

K


----------

